# And now for my story



## Samantha675

My water broke at 6 pm on the 21st last week. Trust me, I was so surprised, but there was not doubt for me that my water had broken. My MW had rang earlier in the day to reschedule my 40 week appointment and had jinxed me by asking me not to go into labor as she had a client at the hospital that had complications, and she need to be there. Then my mother further jinxed me. She had come down for a work conference, and I had tried to get her to stay, but she instead decided to leave and make the comment that as soon as she got home, I would call. No sooner had she walked in the door, then I did just that.

ANYWAY. So my water broke. I decided to take a shower, and see what would happen. My MW felt that I would probably start contracting the next day, so I should shower, eat, and relax. HAHA Once in the shower I started having very mild cramps. I guess my body was ready to go.

By 7 pm I was having contractions. They were about 15 minutes apart, but I had already noticed between the big ones, I was having 2 smaller ones. But I was breathing, and dealing, and very excited.

At this point we called our MW back, and let her know about the contractions we starting and were about 15 minutes apart. She said I could go for a bath and relax. Once in the bath, things really got going. My contractions went from 10 minutes to 3 minutes. The problem was they were not letting up. I started having contractions that were about 10 minutes long with very little down time between them. I was doing my best to work with my body, and tried using the bed, the pool and such, but by this point the pain was really getting on top of me, I just could not seem to find any time to come down off the pain.

When my MW arrived, I was only 1 cm dialated, and after a few hours, was at 2. I was still ok at this point, and labored on. By 12pm or so, she checked me again, and I was still at a 2. I was having long long contractions and very little down time. It was at this point the begging started. I was in sooo much pain, and just could not get on top of it. I knew it was not right. My MW felt it as well.

My mother, DH and my MW ran around gathering things up so we could head to the hospital.

I got there at 1. They did all the paperwork and such, and I soon had an epidural. The doc watch the monitors for a bit, and started me on pit. After a while I was still only at a 3 dilation. My bloodwork came back with a major elevation in my white cell count, and it was then they felt I had a infection that was interfearing with my labor. Even with the epi, and the pit, my contractions were not causing me to dilate. With my waters having broken, merconium being seen, and lack of dialation the doctor, the MW and my DH felt the c-section was the only way to go. 

So I was taken to the OR and at 9:20 on the 22nd of May my beautiful son Brennan Richard was born weighing 7 lbs, 8 oz and 19 3/4 long. Amazingly, I was more shocked when they told me he had a head full of hair then that he was a boy.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v429/samantha675/Brennan/Sam_and_B_1.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v429/samantha675/Brennan/Firstmeeting.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v429/samantha675/Brennan/Owls.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v429/samantha675/Brennan/100Texan.jpg

We are both now home, and doing great. My wonderful MW got Brennan on my breast within an hour of his birth, and he is now a champ at the boob!


----------



## lulu0504

yay a boy! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's adorable, and I LOVE that last picture :D


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations he is gorgeous


----------



## supernurse

I knew it was a boy!!!! Congratulations Sam, even though it didn't turn out the way you wanted, at least he's here safe and sound. Well done. xx


----------



## masi

Congrats on your beautiful son!!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aawww what a lovely story and a beauty of a baby xx


----------



## babe2ooo

aww so sweet


----------



## maybebaby

Awwww I'm sorry to hear about the complications -but congratulations on your very handsome little boy!! :hugs:


----------



## oOKayOo

Congrats , sorry the plan never went the way you wanted but you have such a beautiful little boy. well done :)


----------



## Blob

Congrats fab story glad all turned out ok!!


----------



## Uvlollypop

owww he is lovely!!! well done mummy!


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations!

Your little boy is beautiful!


----------



## x-amy-x

He is beautiful. 

Sorry you had a hard time in labour but its comforting to know that even when it doesn't go to plan you still come out of it ok. Makes me less stressed about my own labour. You did so well

xxx :hugs:


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congrats and well done :cloud9: wee cutie


----------



## Margerle

A job well done Mama!

Congrats!

:)

:hug:


----------



## armychicmkm

Congrats! :thumbup:
Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Jenny

Aww Sam, congrats on your little boy. He's just precious! :hug:


----------



## BurtonBaby

CONGRATS!!!! Glad to hear you are both doing well! He is so handsome! Sorry to hear things didn't go as planned, but at least now you have your little boy! Congrats!


----------



## Jenelle

Congrats :blue: He is gorgeous!! Sorry your birth never went as planned, but I am sure it was all worth it in the end :hugs:


----------



## PitBullMommy

Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## lynz

congrats on your gorgeous son. :hug:


----------



## luckyme225

I couldn't wait to find out what you were having!!! Congrats on your baby boy :)


----------



## pepperflake

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!!! I've been dying to know if you had a boy or a girl all weekend! Glad everything turned out ok. :hug:


----------



## Belle

ahhh congrats!! i thought u were having a boy ur bump was jst like mine when i had my son!!
pics are beautiful!! xx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Congratulations,glad ur both well xx


----------



## Serene123

Been waiting for this one! I can't believe you had a boy. Congratulations Sam and well done.


----------



## susiewusie

awww he's so cute congrats xxx


----------



## Deise

Congrats Samantha!! He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Aw, honey, he is gorgeous


----------



## bluebell

Congrats on your new arrival - he is gorgeous!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## AquaDementia

Congrats Sam, he is beautiful.
Sorry you didn't have your planned birthing experience, but as long as you and your son are fine, it is all that matters.


----------



## missjess

Congrats !!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

congrats!! wow he is so cute!!!


----------



## Linzi

Thats amazing, congrats! Hope you're recovering well.

xxx


----------



## JennyLynn512

So happy for you, Sam!! I know your birth did not go as planned, but it sounds like everything still went smoothly and now you and OH have a beautiful son! Congratulations!


----------



## hermanasista

Wow, Sam! What a story. Sounds like you were really strong throughout, in spite of the challenges. And look at the end result!--he's beautiful! 

Rest up and enjoy all that great bonding you must be doing right now. Congratulations!!!


----------



## babyblessed

Huge congratulations Samantha! I was keen to find out how things were all weekend! 

What a beautiful family you have...enjoy :hug:


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations on your little boy


----------



## Sparky0207

He is adorable - congratulations!!


----------



## sonny

He is gorgeous Samantha!!! Really lovely!! well done and congratulations and hope you are resting and recovering well.
Lovely choice of name too 
xxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## clairebear

CONGRATULATIONS what a beautiful baby boy u have. pleased all is well with u hun xxx


----------



## carries

Congrats! Sorry it didnt all go as you hoped but at least you are both safe and healthy. He really is beautiful!


----------



## loubieloulou

congratulations he is lovely hope your ok now after ur birth xxx


----------



## polo_princess

congrats hun he is gorgeous!!


----------



## gde78

He's a beautiful baby! Sorry to hear there were complications, but MW sounds great!


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations he is beautiful xx


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congratualtion hun, hes adorable.xxxx


----------



## Samantha675

Ladies, thank you all so much. This forum has been a godsend during my pregnancy, and I have loved sharing this journey with so many wonderful women!


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats on your beautiful son xx


----------



## sammie18

Congrats on your new buddle of joy! :) Cute outfit to its funny


----------



## coz

:happydance: congrats xxx


----------



## charlottecco2

awww he is gorgeous, i was right all along yey! i always knew it was a boy because your bump was identical to mine, i hope you are recovering well xx


----------



## NeyNey

Oh honey he's just priceless! Congratulations


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Holldoll

Congratulations! Your birth story starts out just like mine, just different endings. I'm glad that everything worked out and you are both safe. He is darling. I'm so jealous of people with babies under 8 lbs!


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your beautiful son! How lovely. x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congratulations, he's so cute :)


----------



## Jem

Ahh congratulations and lovely pics! x


----------



## Samantha675

charlottecco2 said:


> awww he is gorgeous, i was right all along yey! i always knew it was a boy because your bump was identical to mine, i hope you are recovering well xx

Well just about everyone around me said boy bump, but I was in denial!


----------



## Mira

Congrats, what a beautiful boy


----------



## Ann-Marie

He's beautiful. Congrats !! :hug:


----------



## charveyron

Congratulations he's beautiful :blue:


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun, sounds like a big ordeal.


----------



## Samantha675

vicky said:


> congratulations hun, sounds like a big ordeal.

That it was Vicky. But now that I have had a bit of time to digest what happened, I am so thankful and lucky that I have such a wonderful MW, who quickly saw that my labor was not going as it should, and that I needed medical help. She kept me from suffering a worse labor than I had.


----------



## miel

congratulations!! i am some please to know you are well and your little boy is beautiful :)


----------



## Newt

awww a cuty congrats


----------

